# Unterstützung für die Interessensvertreter der Angler



## Honeyball (15. Juni 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*15.02.2013 - 15.06.2016, 40 Monate hochbezahlte Untätigkeit*​
Am heutigen 15.06.2016 ist es genau 40 Monate her, dass die beiden damaligen Bundesverbände VdSF und DAV zum DAFV verkonfusioniert wurden.
40 lange Monate, in denen fähige und kompetente Funktionäre Zeit genug gehabt hätten, etwas Sinnvolles, Produktives und Wirkungsvolles für das Angeln und die Angler in Deutschland auf die Beine zu stellen. Was statt dessen dabei raus gekommen ist, wird mit Adjektiven wie skandalös, dilettantisch oder stümperhaft eher noch beschönigt als treffend beschrieben.
Doch nicht ganz Deutschland geht angelpolitisch diesem konfusen Fusionskonstrukt in seinem bevorstehenden Untergang hinterher. Ähnlich dem bekannten kleinen gallischen Dorf zeigt ein großer Niedersächsischer Landesverband allen Anglern, Angelvereinen und -funktionären, dass es auch anders geht.

Der Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V. hat es sich zum Ziel gesetzt, Angler und das Angeln in Deutschland zu fördern und (wie schon hier berichtet und per Video dokumentiert) bereits wichtige und richtige Schritte auf diesem schweren und steinigen Weg eingeleitet.
*

Ich finde, diese Initiative muss unterstützt werden!!!*


Da man satzungsgemäß als Einzelperson dort kein Mitglied werden kann, bleibt dazu nur die Möglichkeit der Spende.

Mir ist ein Geldbetrag von 138 € zugegangen, der für eine Spende verwendet werden darf. Diesen stocke ich auf 180 € auf.

Warum genau 180 € ???

4,50 € beträgt der Mitgliedsbeitrag im Anglerverband Niedersachsen. Diesen multipliziere ich mit jedem der 40 Monate, in denen der DAFV durch Kompetenzlosigkeit, Untätigkeit und anglerfeindlichem Aktionismus die Interessen von uns Anglern verraten hat; 40 Monate lang wurden dort Beiträge von organisierten Anglern kassiert, ohne dass auch nur ein sinnvoller Schritt zu einem Erfolg für das Angeln in Deutschland geschehen ist.
40 mal 4,50 € = 180 € gehen daher von mir dorthin, wo aktuell die einzige Hoffnung besteht, dass sinnvolle Lobbyarbeit verbunden mit hohem und konstruktiven persönlichen Engagement zugunsten von uns Anglern gemacht wird:

*An den Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V.*
(Spendenkonto bei der Volksbank eG,  IBAN  DE42 2519 3331 7506 0230 43)

180 € , die auch ein Symbol dafür sind, wie einfach es ist, einer hervorragenden anglerfreundlichen Verbandsarbeit eine entsprechende Anerkennung zu zollen. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn der eine oder andere diesem Beispiel folgen würde, egal ob organisierter oder nicht organisierter Angler.

*Besser einen Anglerverband unterstützen als diesen DAFV!!!*

Und nicht vergessen: 
Jeder Verein aus allen an Niedersachsen angrenzenden Bundesländern kann problemlos den Landesverband wechseln und Mitglied beim AVN werden.

Heinz Peter Lattko


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unterstützung für die Interessensvertreter der Angler*

Klasse Sache! 

Es gibt ja anglerfreundliche(re) Alternativen zu den herkömmlichen Verbänden der organisierten Angelfischerei, wie man sieht!

Man kann sein Geld so auch da spenden, wo es Anglern wenigstens was bringen kann....

Klasse Aktion, danke dafür!!


----------



## Fischer am Inn (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unterstützung für die Interessensvertreter der Angler*

Hallo miteinander



Honeyball schrieb:


> Da man satzungsgemäß als Einzelperson dort kein Mitglied werden kann, bleibt dazu nur die Möglichkeit der Spende.



Wenn für (viele) Einzelpersonen der Wunsch besteht Mitglied zu werden, dann kann man da was machen. 
Gründet einfach einen e.V., dessen Hauptziel es ist, Mitglied im Anglerverband Niedersachsen zu sein. Da kann jeder bundesweit beitreten und da unterstützt man nicht nur finanziell den neuen Landesverband. Man kann auch inhaltlich mitgestalten.

Man muss es halt einfach nur tun.

 Servus
 Fischer am Inn


----------



## Sharpo (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unterstützung für die Interessensvertreter der Angler*

Wahrscheinlich wäre es günstiger und einfacher sich in Nds. einen günstigen Verein zu suchen und dort passives Mitglied werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unterstützung für die Interessensvertreter der Angler*

Es ist schlicht ALLES besser, als dem DAFV und den ihn unterstützenden Landesverbänden auch nur einen einzigen Cent zukommen zu lassen....

Jeder eurer Vorschläge passt daher ;-)))


----------



## gründler (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unterstützung für die Interessensvertreter der Angler*

Auf der Hv wurde ja angesprochen die nicht organisierten Angler usw usw.mit ins Boot zu hohlen.

Ein Verein wie Fischer am Inn..vorgeschlagen hat wäre da nen guter Ansatz,dieser müsste aber soweit es geht alles Online anbieten,Eintritt Formulare usw.so könnten De.weit Angler sowie auch Vereine Mitglied bei einem Verein werden, der nur da ist um im Anglerverband NDS Mitglied zu sein.

#h


----------



## Sharpo (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unterstützung für die Interessensvertreter der Angler*



gründler schrieb:


> Auf der Hv wurde ja angesprochen die nicht organisierten Angler usw usw.mit ins Boot zu hohlen.
> 
> Ein Verein wie Fischer am Inn..vorgeschlagen hat wäre da nen guter Ansatz,dieser müsste aber soweit es geht alles Online anbieten,Eintritt Formulare usw.so könnten De.weit Angler sowie auch Vereine Mitglied bei einem Verein werden, der nur da ist um im Anglerverband NDS Mitglied zu sein.
> 
> #h



Noch einfacher wäre es wenn der Anglerverband seinen Verband natürlichen Personen öffnet.
Als passives Mitglied, als Förderer o.ä.

Ob sich dafür aber der Aufwand ...einer Satzungsänderung etc. lohnt?

Wäre aber der logische Schritt zum Anglerverband für Angler.


----------



## Honeyball (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unterstützung für die Interessensvertreter der Angler*

Nö,
noch viel einfacher ist, sein Onlinebanking zu starten, die u.a. Kontonummer und einen Betrag seiner Wahl einzutragen und im Betreff z.B. "Spende als Dank für die Unterstützung der Angler" zu schreiben. :m

Dann muss man gar nicht erst anfangen, irgendwas zu organisieren und sich mit dem deutschen Vereinsrecht (Gründungsversammlung, Satzung, hassenichgesehn) herumzuschlagen. #6

Außerdem kann man das dann noch von der Steuer absetzen, Vereinsmitgliedschaften und Beiträge meines Wissens jedoch nicht.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unterstützung für die Interessensvertreter der Angler*

Aber sicher doch.

Brauchst nur eine Zuwendungsbescheinigung nach § blablabla vom Verein/ Verband.


----------



## gründler (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unterstützung für die Interessensvertreter der Angler*

Mitgliederzahlen erhöhen sich aber nicht aus Spenden und darum ging es doch bei der HV.

Und mit Spenden kriegt man die auch nicht gebündelt zu einem starken......usw.

|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unterstützung für die Interessensvertreter der Angler*

Stimmt, bei Naturschutzverbänden/-vereinen ginge das, bei reinen Angelvereinen jedoch nicht so ohne Weiteres.
Und die Gemeinnützigkeit muss dafür auch gegeben sein, was für einen Verein in der Art, wie Fischer am Inn es vorgschlagen hat, nicht gegeben wäre.

Wenn ein gemeinnütziger Verein nicht nur den begünstigten Zweck (also z.B. Naturschutz) fördert, sondern auch z.B. Sport, dann ist der Beitrag ebenfalls nicht absetzbar. (Beispiel Castingsport)

@gründler: Und trotzdem glaube ich, dass die meisten Empfänger sich auch über Spenden freuen :m

...aber wir wollen mal nicht zu sehr ins OffTopic abwandern.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unterstützung für die Interessensvertreter der Angler*

Honeyball....

auch mit Castingsport absetzbar.
Einzige Voraussetzung: Anerkennung auf Gemeinützigkeit.

Und den vorgeschlagenen Verein von Fischeram Inn bekommste auch ohne Probleme gemeinnützig.


----------



## Ørret (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unterstützung für die Interessensvertreter der Angler*

Wie auch immer ich würde solch einen" Unterstützerverein " sofort beitreten  wenn er denn gegründet wird! Der Vereinsbeitrag wäre jedenfalls beim AV-Nds   gut angelegt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Unterstützung für die Interessensvertreter der Angler*

Ist es nicht eigentlich egal, ob absetzbar oder nicht....wenn es sich um eine gute Sache handelt?  Davon würde ich es nicht abhängig machen.


----------

